# Pre authorization set up for first resale



## Railman83 (Dec 21, 2018)

Bought my first resale Worldmark.   Transfer company sent me a pre authorized auto pay form which requires notarizing.

Seems like an unnecessary step and inconvenience.   I have contract number and member number couldn’t I just create online account and set up online?


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 21, 2018)

I dont recall having to fill out an auto-pay plan to get my membership started. 

The website does have a section for registering your account. Only the owner number is required, and then after it is verified they send you a temp password. I would give it a try.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 21, 2018)

I think it's optional.  When I bought my resale WorldMark account a year ago I was given that same autopay form.  I told the Seller I was not interested in setting up autopay, so I didn't return that form.  The Seller said they offered it because WM provided it.  The deal went through just fine.  And here I am, a year later, and I still do not have autopay.

Dave


----------



## Railman83 (Dec 21, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I think it's optional.  When I bought my resale WorldMark account a year ago I was given that same autopay form.  I told the Seller I was not interested in setting up autopay, so I didn't return that form.  The Seller said they offered it because WM provided it.  The deal went through just fine.  And here I am, a year later, and I still do not have autopay.
> 
> Dave


I presume that if I wanted autopay later I could simply sign up when my account is set up online?


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 21, 2018)

Railman83 said:


> I presume that if I wanted autopay later I could simply sign up when my account is set up online?



Yes. There is on-line form for doing so.


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 21, 2018)

I bought my last account from an eBay seller who wanted me to send the forms back to them (not to Worldmark). I didn't fill out the autopay form, because I didn't think the ebay seller (whom I didn't particularly trust to be careful with my personal information) needed my credit card/expiry floating around their office. The transaction went through fine, and I signed up for auto-pay after the transaction closed easily.


----------

